# "Leo"- 11 months- CRAZY!



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2015)

Leo- is so "grown up" now. 10 months and doing great. His owners took him to TSC, he hadn't been for a "ride" in a long time. Apparently he did great and made an elderly woman's day.  Leo is huge...LOL... the tallest and longest of all the pups... I haven't visited him in awhile  but hope to soon. 

He looks so much like his dam Callie.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks comfortable riding there!  Handsome boy!

My DD likes to see pictures of your crew


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## goatgurl (Nov 11, 2015)

what a handsome young man!  and yes he does look a lot like mama.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 11, 2015)

He is a big and good looking boy.    TSC is our main socialization place too for the dogs when they are pups.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2015)

Leo's owners sent me this... All I can say is he is a gorgeous MUTANT! 

Beside him is a full grown -2yr old pyr 
 - That is CRAZY!


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 3, 2015)

He's a monster!!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2015)

Well Southern, you have said that you wanted to breed LARGE dogs! I'd say (from personal experience) that you've succeeded admirably! Maybe that pyr is just a smaller one? I'd love to get a female pyr down the road to breed Mel with, but don't know if I can find one big enough  Might have to try and find another large Pyr/Toli cross female...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 5, 2015)

LOL @Latestarter  I don't what happened with this guy... good thing he has a good temperament is all I can say.

Weird really- I do have large dogs but the few that are shorter in stature like Amy, Chunk, Silver... they are powerhouses! They also do the most work.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 24, 2015)

He's a beautiful boy.


----------

